# Ehd?



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Does a drought cause ehd?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

No. It is viral and spread by a midge. We usually see it up North when certain tropical storms push those midge northwards.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a correlation between hot/dry conditions and EHD infection rates. During hot and dry conditions deer are more concentrated around remaining water sources and exposed mud areas. These same areas have elevated concentrations of the biting midge Culicoides varipennis in hot and dry conditions.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok thank you guys


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, hot dry weather contributes to EHD.


----------

